# Most rediculous incident 1/17?



## turnkey4099 (Jan 18, 2010)

I vote for Melvin trying to yank a turn through a stump. After 30 minutes they solve it by "slacking the line"...Duh. How slow (menatally) is that crew that it took 30 minutes to come up with something an 8yoa would have thought of.

Harry K


----------



## taylor6400 (Jan 18, 2010)

The operator trying to jerk through a stump on this episode wasnt Melvin. Melvin did it last week (and they showed it again this week) and the tree came through the cab. This was a rookie operator who didnt really have any experience, but wanted to learn to run the yarder. I give him props...he wants the highest stress job, and didnt hurt anyone his first day doing it...gotta learn somehow.


----------



## slowp (Jan 18, 2010)

*How Not To Log*

I vote the whole show. I don't think I can watch it anymore. Too stupid.
I know of a former hooktender who turned it off after they staged something that NO hooktender would ever allow--that kid grabbing the taut line to free it in the swamp while the hooktender looked on. This is not a good show for young logger wannabes to watch. Bad show.


----------



## cuznguido (Jan 18, 2010)

I decided during last season that the show was just plain too stupid to watch unless you can consider it humor. I watched the first episode this year, but other than the Cajun it is just silly. The show with the race car guys is even worse.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 18, 2010)

slowp said:


> I vote the whole show. I don't think I can watch it anymore. Too stupid.
> I know of a former hooktender who turned it off after they staged something that NO hooktender would ever allow--that kid grabbing the taut line to free it in the swamp while the hooktender looked on. This is not a good show for young logger wannabes to watch. Bad show.



Maybe, but you have to admit the fashions are much more risque than than those other logging shows. I was telling my kids I had never seen corkers before. I covered their eyes when the new guy wore his no-butt jeans.


----------



## giXXer (Jan 18, 2010)

While it can be at times painful to watch, having to sit through an hour of Desperate housewives or a stupid teen reality show is real pain.

With over 100 channels available to us, I don't think asking for 1 hour of good programming is too much! It looks like next week will be geared more toward comedy as S&S is back at it. Should be entertaining...Jimmy, James, snakes, gators, chainsaws...:monkey:


----------



## slowp (Jan 18, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Maybe, but you have to admit the fashions are much more risque than than those other logging shows. I was telling my kids I had never seen corkers before. I covered their eyes when the new guy wore his no-butt jeans.



Yup, he needed tighter pants so we could see if he had nice buns! At least his shorts looked stylish. And it was Summer Fashion time--wife beaters, sleeveless hickory shirts, tattoos. It don't get much better.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 18, 2010)

slowp said:


> Yup, he needed tighter pants so we could see if he had nice buns! At least his shorts looked stylish. And it was Summer Fashion time--wife beaters, sleeveless hickory shirts, tattoos. It don't get much better.



We all noticed that he was wearing either the longest boxers on the planet or jammy bottoms. Even in Santa Cruz the bums wear better pants than this poor guy.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 18, 2010)

Why would nt somebody take a damm saw down there and saw thr GD stump off as soon as it became a problem??? And whats with faller not wanting to buck log lenght sticks, most of them guys would not work long for me...Having said that, I'm not a logger/timber worker but I was a manager with crew working for me for 22 years. jmho


Oh yea, think I'm through watching it also....


----------



## Ed*L (Jan 18, 2010)

Anymore the only reason I watch it is because of the fallers. No screwing around there, pay attention and you can learn from them.

Ed


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jan 18, 2010)

memorable moments include the rookie yarder operator supposedly spending 30 minutes hammering on a stump. I believe thats the definition of insanity. doing something repeatedly expecting different results.
Another that caught my attention was the swamp man overheating his boat pulling a log. His "$4000 engine" is either a POS or they were staging the steam. Then again, looking the wiring job on that engine, Im not sure which it is.

Other than that, its the best thing on tv on a sunday night.


----------



## clearance (Jan 18, 2010)

Ed*L said:


> Anymore the only reason I watch it is because of the fallers. No screwing around there, pay attention and you can learn from them.
> 
> Ed



Yes, that one guy Dwayne, he is pretty good. He would be written up here, but he can pound that second growth pretty good.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not even a logger and I can tell that thee are staged drama on the show...






cuznguido said:


> The show with the race car guys is even worse.



come on now, that's a local favorite......I can tell you that none of the drama is staged, they are what your see.....redneck as hell, and we love it..


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 19, 2010)

I forgot to mention the runner up in rediculous: The 'no teeth' guy bucking on the landing...at least I think that was what he was suppoed to be doing. Sawing that bar back and forth, one handing it while balanced on top of a log...would have been fired on the spot in any real crew.

As for watching it? Dunno. I gave up last week after about 20minutes. This week I was screaming at the TV in the first few minutes and didn't stop the entire show. I guess it _is_ good at getting ones blood pressure up 

Harry K


----------



## slowp (Jan 19, 2010)

Funny, he reminded me of a NO teeth guy who was kind of an all around worker. He shocked me when he'd run a saw above his head one handed. The chute was plugged and logs were piling up. He needed to cut a broken end off.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jan 19, 2010)

I am still going to watch it. You guys that don't like it can watch American Idol!


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 19, 2010)

It's entertaining, to say the least. Certainly this show is not intended to educate timber workers on proper technique.

For the jet boat guy, can't you get a winch, drop an anchor, then winch the log free? Is there something I'm missing? Heck, if there's $250,000 worth of old growth cypress in them there waters, make a little capital investment in order to retrieve it!


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What I could not understand about the boat was why would it overheat if it uses river water to cool it? Must have been some serious drama there unless the intake pump for cooling was fried.

And this is the second season I have seen the yarder operators hammering over old growth stumps and getting snags. Hellooooo, get those guys in the brush or the fellers to use a saw and clear the path. 2 Minutes of sawing could prevent major problems! They do't have to cut it off, just cut an angle on the down hill side to it is not a vertical surface!


----------



## Clearwater (Jan 20, 2010)

Sort of like the Round Peg - Square Hole thing. Just keep hitting it and it will go!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 20, 2010)

I didn't get to watch it this week. I will watch it (I still don't know why) if its on, but I feel that the show has gets worse as the episodes move on. The history channel usually puts on a good show, but I don't know what happened to this one. It kind of makes me wonder how many more seasons this show will go on, and what kind of antics they will put on there next.


----------



## gwiley (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't help but watch it - the truth is that it is *** entertaining ***. If I want something closer to reality I will load up the truck and head to a cutting site. I watch about 2 hours of TV per week - tops, this show is one of them now that we finally got a DVR.

Like someone else said, if you want education go look up Bob Villa (lol).


----------



## ziggo_2 (Jan 20, 2010)

gwiley said:


> I can't help but watch it - the truth is that it is *** entertaining ***. If I want something closer to reality I will load up the truck and head to a cutting site. I watch about 2 hours of TV per week - tops, this show is one of them now that we finally got a DVR.
> 
> Like someone else said, if you want education go look up Bob Villa (lol).



apperently you never seen bob villa cut a tree down. go to youtube and search for it, nevermind here it is.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N6rViWIzVY

Bob villa is a joke. If you ever watched his show he doesnt do anything but get in the way and ask stupid questions and then cuts people off as the answer him, cause thats the kind of person he is. If you want education watch This old house or The new yankee workshop. If you want comedy watch The red green show. Its all on one channel.


----------



## gwiley (Jan 20, 2010)

ziggo_2 said:


> apperently you never seen bob villa cut a tree down. go to youtube and search for it, nevermind here it is.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N6rViWIzVY
> 
> Bob villa is a joke. If you ever watched his show he doesnt do anything but get in the way and ask stupid questions and then cuts people off as the answer him, cause thats the kind of person he is. If you want education watch This old house or The new yankee workshop. If you want comedy watch The red green show. Its all on one channel.



That is exactly why I put the lol in parenthesis.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 21, 2010)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I didn't get to watch it this week. I will watch it (I still don't know why) if its on, but I feel that the show has gets worse as the episodes move on. The history channel usually puts on a good show, but I don't know what happened to this one. It kind of makes me wonder how many more seasons this show will go on, and what kind of antics they will put on there next.



Yep, I will also be watching it and be just one more of us who do that and drive the ratings up . They have a success going, the more asinine the situtations they put on, the more of us just _have_ to watch. 

Harry K


----------



## giXXer (Jan 21, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep, I will also be watching it and be just one more of us who do that and drive the ratings up . They have a success going, the more asinine the situtations they put on, the more of us just _have_ to watch.
> 
> Harry K



The success of the show amazes me as well. And not just with people like us that enjoy burning wood, using chainsaws, etc. A good friend of mine that happens to be a doctor, has never used a chainsaw and watches the show religiously. He now has an MS460 that he purchased specifically to cut down a small crab apple tree on his 1/3 acre lot. I wonder exactly how much sales in saws and cutting gear have grown due to the popularity of the show.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 21, 2010)

Personally, I don't watch this crap.
It is totally staged, and makes people in this profession look bad, stupid, incompitent, etc, etc, etc.
The History channel, and the Discovery channel are both "Green driven". Everything seems to be Green this, and Green that, and then in the middle of it all pops up a show that makes loggers look like idiot's. Hmmm, I wonder if there is a meaning to the madness?
Watch if you want, but I won't be wasting my time. If I'm in need of entertainment I can get on AS. 

Andy


----------

